# Playing Blu Ray Movies VIA USB?



## spice003

what do you mean just download it?















usually blu ray movies are in MKV format/container, if you TV supports MKV files then yeah you can do it.
give it a try, and see if it works.

my bro has a smasung blu ray player thats supports MKV, so he just throws it on USB drive and watches them from his blu ay player.


----------



## reyesjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spice003;12525789*
> what do you mean just download it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> usually blu ray movies are in MKV format/container, if you TV supports MKV files then yeah you can do it.
> give it a try, and see if it works.


Well not necessary download it, but like some blu ray movies come with a digital copy. If I put that on my comp , then on a USB, would it play it? (plug n play)


----------



## spice003

again if the supports the file format the your blu ray movie is in then yes it will play it.

why dont you give the model of your tv, and the file format and i'll look it up


----------



## reyesjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spice003;12525975*
> again if the supports the file format the your blu ray movie is in then yes it will play it.
> 
> why dont you give the model of your tv, and the file format and i'll look it up


Sony bravia 40HX800. I'd like to try playing some of my videos that are in avi format. I don't think that format is supported though, can I convert it to a format that is supported?


----------



## reyesjr

I tried converting to mp4 and putting it on my thumb drive, dont work. All I got was sound. I'm trying MPEG right now, seeing if that works. My buddy told me I would need something like WD Live box...should I just get that?


----------



## B-Con

Quote:


> Files from a USB device need to be compatible with the following file formats...
> 
> - Still images: JPEG format or RAW format (preview only)
> 
> - Music: MP3 format
> 
> - Video: AVCHD, MP4 (AVC) or MPEG1 format (not playable in some cases)


Source


----------



## reyesjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Con;12528249*
> Source


Yeah I saw that . So I tried converting a .avi to mp4, and I only got sound. I tried a .avi to mpeg and it said it could not play file. Maybe its just my thumb drive? I formatted it to fat32. Getting irritated with this.


----------



## mannyfc

my parents tv has a usb slot but only for pics.... sux tried a bunch of diff formats


----------



## milid

I have a samsung 6030 led full hd 3d tv. can i play bluray 3d movies by putting in USB and connecting it to my tv. I donot have a blu ray player. so can i just download and put bluray 3d movies and plug and play in tv?


----------



## Electrocutor

I think you're getting confused between container formats, encodings, and compressions?

You'll want to use AVCHD, which usually means that you will use an m2ts container, but may need to use mp4 if the decoder doesn't like it.

Get a small video clip from somewhere and try different things until you get it to work. Handbrake is your friend; so is x264.

http://handbrake.fr/
http://www.videolan.org/developers/x264.html


----------



## .:hybrid:.

WDTV Live box plays tons of formats, hence why it is so popular. It can play .mkv fine if you are looking to buy one. Personally I find it much more useful then the inbuilt stuff that comes with tv's nowadays.


----------

